
Ask HN: Anyone facing remote teamwork challenges? - junetic
We&#x27;re working on a new tool to help teams communicate better. Would love to talk with you and learn about your remote team workflows, challenges and stories.<p>If you&#x27;re open to it, please answer a few questions (will only take a minute or two):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;awfk4qp7PWA1u63k9
======
__d
Given the multiple choice answers provided, I think my experience with remote
work is fairly different to that motivating your understanding of the problem.

The tool support for productive remote teamwork is pretty bad. The fact that
Slack is so popular merely illustrates how low the bar is.

The hardest part of being in a remote team is maintaining focus and urgency,
with none of the "vibe" of being co-located.

Given the inherent costs of being isolated, it doesn't take much friction from
poor tools to impact productivity.

~~~
junetic
Can you give an example of a recent experience when you couldn't maintain
focus and urgency? Also what you do you mean it doesn't take much friction
from poor tools to impact productivity? Like Slack fatigue from too many noisy
notifications and not being able to keep up?

------
junetic
[https://forms.gle/awfk4qp7PWA1u63k9](https://forms.gle/awfk4qp7PWA1u63k9)

